# Cashmere ...



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I'm itching to have something Cashmere ! Anybody have experience spinning or knitting with it ?? At the price of the yarn, only a cowl will be in my budget !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

In a few months, I'm getting some cashmere blend yarns, for only $10 a skein.  

I have a few sample skeins of it here. I haven't knitted anything from it yet, but I gave a skein to a friend and she really liked it.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Ohhhhhh, sounds perfect !!! Any chance of natural colors ? Like off white... ?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes indeed! I ordered lots of solid colors, in all shades. I ordered off-white, and a nice color called "Clotted Cream", which is a very soft yellow-y natural.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Miz Mary ... have I told you just how proud I am for/of you? I have enabled many a person, but you have really out shined (shown??) so many that have been enabled!! From spinning and then to weaving .... 

Ahhh, just So Proud!!!

(eta: Kelsey has a lot of 'sample cards' for weaving yarns/threads ... highly recommend you getting any/all of these)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cashmere is a very short fiber, think short like cotton. It is best if spun with a lot of twist or blendedad spun with a lot of twist.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Not all cashmere is created equal. Compare.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

I have some cashmere but have yet to spin it - I have 100% cashmere and some 50%/50% cashmere/silk. I sure need to get my "luxury" and "exotics" spun up!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Awww..... Thank you my Fiber God Mother ,MullersLaneFarm...!!! You have done well with this student ! Hee hee hee ! I can't imagine life without fiber .......

Maura, do you mean in fiber form,or yarn, or in general ?? How would you determine good cashmere ?

Marchwind, blended would be better then , and spun kinda like sock yarn ? 

What does adding silk do ? I see yarn with wool/ cashmere/ and silk ...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, I bought 2 lbs of cashmere, it was about 150. I blended it with some white alpaca and white angora from my buns. Got back 2 large bags from the mill. I spun it up and made my Mom a shawl and some socks. It is soft like clouds and very warm. I do have some left, but I kinda hang on to it, just because it's so perfect in it's unspun state. There is an imitation cashmere too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Miz Mary said:


> Awww..... Thank you my Fiber God Mother ,MullersLaneFarm...!!! You have done well with this student ! Hee hee hee ! I can't imagine life without fiber .......
> 
> Maura, do you mean in fiber form,or yarn, or in general ?? How would you determine good cashmere ?
> 
> ...


extending anything fiber as precious as cashmere makes a lot of sense, really. You can keep the characteristic of the lovely , precious, downy, thermal $$$ fluff at the same time adding a feature it is sadly lacking in. 

It is my understanding that silk adds not only strength but luster - and cashmere is short-fibered, "flat" and lustre-less.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Flannelberry Creek happens to have two bags of cashmere silk in stock ... I know, since I found them yesterday when I was digging for something else. There's a bag of straight cashmere, too...


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Is that your store Frazzle?


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

My very first weaving project was on a rigid heddle loom and was a scarf made of cashmere and silk. The threads were not much larger than sewing thread and were two-ply with no twist. I didn't know I wasn't supposed to use such fine yarn as my first project. I would sit in the floor and tilt the loom so I could weave and watch tv series on the roku. I think we watched the entire Lost series while I was weaving that scarf. I probably had 80 hours in just the weaving. It ended up being about 6" wide and 6' long. I love cashmere.

Anyway, here's my first ever weaving project


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

7thSwan, yes, it is - I run it with my partner, Flannelberry. 

Featherbottoms - that is an AMAZING scarf! Such fine weaving, and so even!!!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

Thank you, Frazzlehead. It ended up being a good first project for me.

And Miz Mary, I don't think you will regret anything you make with cashmere. I have some cashmere cotton blend yarn here to use up sometime in the future. I found it in the sale bin at Tuesday Morning for like $2.99 a ball. Not sure how it will weave but I can't lose much at that price.

7thswan, that is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Featherbottoms beautiful scarf.

7thswan gorgeous shawl


----------

